# Superfog Nano



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

I have been looking at the super fogger for some time but after experience with the exo fogger I could not justify the money. I seen the nano in store so picked one up. 

I got home and set it up and was well impressed. Does anyone else use these?

I am thinking it is time to invest in the superfog and run my frog bank from it along with the rain system.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

When it worked, it was nice. I just had a 2nd one go bang, literally. Specifically the power supply, not the main unit. Either I'm unlucky or they had a bad batch but I've given up on it now and will look for another alternative.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a superfog, never had any problems with it at all. Only reason I don't use it now is that the hygrostat I was using with it became faulty, and the alarm was going off constantly which did my head in. The one tipe for them I have though, DO use either distilled water or RO water, tap water wrecks the disc on them.

GlassWalker, how long were you running your superfog for at a time? Could it be the psu was overheating from been on for long period of time? As I said, mine was on a hygrostat, so was on for about a minute a time max. The only thing that broke was the water tank, after my wifed dropped it onto the kitchen floor. lol. The spares are quite cheap though, so I just replaced the tank.

Honesty time though, only buy one if you are doing so for the look of it. Sure they keep humidity up really high, but a misting system does as good a job with a more natural drying out period between mistings.

Ade


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

The 1st one went down after very infrequent use. I probably never ran it for more than an hour ever. The 2nd one blew as soon as it got out of the box and plugged in. So as said, either I'm really unlucky or there was a dodgy batch. In both cases it was the power supply that went, the main unit appeared fine.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Sounds like both bud, you were unlucky and kept getting them from the same dodgy batch.  Heard of it happening before with a guy who kept getting faulty thermostats, the pro 2 ones, yet I use them and have yet to have one break on me.  That wasn't you as well was it? lol If so, change your supplier. 

Ade


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
i picked up a superfog nano and hydrostat at ukfd for my darts, it worked fine and i was very imperessed and then it just stoped working:gasp: although they r silent foggers u can feel/hear a slite vibration, i could hear/feel this, the light was on and it got louder when turned the dial up just like it normelly does but no fog was coming out:devil: then randomly it worked again afew days later :2thumb: but now its stopped working again and i can't use it, i would have recomended it to everyone before but now i'm just confused

any ideas?


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> I have a superfog, never had any problems with it at all. Only reason I don't use it now is that the hygrostat I was using with it became faulty, and the alarm was going off constantly which did my head in. The one tipe for them I have though, DO use either distilled water or RO water, tap water wrecks the disc on them.
> 
> GlassWalker, how long were you running your superfog for at a time? Could it be the psu was overheating from been on for long period of time? As I said, mine was on a hygrostat, so was on for about a minute a time max. The only thing that broke was the water tank, after my wifed dropped it onto the kitchen floor. lol. The spares are quite cheap though, so I just replaced the tank.
> 
> ...


I was going to use it for aesthetic reasons as well as for humidity. My misting system is my primary source of humidity but thought it would look effective with the led night light in the evening.

Thanks for you reply :2thumb:


----------



## leonh (Nov 19, 2008)

hi i've had my super fogger for about 3 years now and never had a problem with it,i purchased it from mark at dartfrog and i am really impressed and even on his site he mentions uk versions are less reliable than the european versions which could be the case,as for use i have it plumed into 2 vivs on quality german timer again which mark does, for 15 mins 3 times a day,but as ade said i use osmosis water built up to 6.5 ph as tap water has to much calcium for the membrane.:2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Mine is a UK model, but guess I was lucky with it. One of the reasons I don't use it any more was I got fed up of a) refilling it and b) I found the water would condense on the screen top until no fog got into the viv at all, so I tried putting it through the screen and covering the outlet and cuffering it with fine netting, same thing happened just took longer. lol I have 4 nozzles on the viv I was using it on now anyway, which more than does the job.

I may one day put it on a timer to come on just for the look every now and then.

Ade


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i got my fogger brand new for £1 from hongkong on ebay works exactly the same just a lot lot cheaper


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Not true Sam, you forgot to factor in the cost of the small rub, tubing and silicone you used to construct it. 

lol

Ade


----------



## leonh (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah i can see what you mean ade,but what i did was to drill 20mm holes in the top back of the vivs and use one of the drain sets that mark does and connect it in then with one of the covers with small round holes in it so no frogs can climb in but plenty of fog comes out,also i know it is not really a must to have a fogger but in one of my dartfrog books it says that the respond much stronger to breeding than they do with a misting system although regular misting is still needed,don't know how true this is though.


----------

